# Seachem Flourite



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Just started a new tank with Seachem Flourite today. My tank is so cloudy, I can't see the driftwood or plants in the tank. What do I do?


----------



## zoragen (Sep 25, 2009)

Flourite needs to be rinsed A LOT. If you didn't rinse it before you put the water in it might be easier to start over.

I thought I rinsed mine enough but it took days for the water to clear.

You can also do lot's of big water changes.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Same here, I thought I rinsed it enough, but it is crazy cloudy. Won't water changes just disturb it more?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

spike0544 said:


> Same here, I thought I rinsed it enough, but it is crazy cloudy. Won't water changes just disturb it more?


Siphon the water from the upper half of the tank so as not to disturb the substrate. And siphon the fresh water in with a small hose and aim it against the glass in the corner, for the same reason.

The sediment will settle. Some may get into the filter which won't hurt except that it will clog up the filter media (pads especially) faster so make sure the filter is kept clean (rinsed). If the filter creates a stronger current, this may keep the water cloudy longer and the particles don't have the opportunity to settle out.

If there are fish, this will not hurt them; it is just unsightly to look at.


----------



## spike0544 (Aug 29, 2010)

Last night I redid the tank. I took everything out and rinsed the flourite over and over again. I was a messy job and it took forever, but in the end the tank is hardly cloudy now. I hope in the next couple of days it will settle, if it does not I am going to go with the partial water changes. I am worried though about the future. Is the tank going to cloud up any time I mess with the substrate (adding new plants)?


----------



## Ostara (Sep 19, 2010)

Flourite IS really dirty. I've had it in one of my tanks for about five months now. I rinsed it thoroughly before adding it but it still clouded the water for at least three or four days afterward. Now it will cloud a little if I dig around in it, but it's not too bad. The addition of fine filter floss to the HOB really helps it clear any murkiness fast, though I also gravel vacuumed frequently for the first few weeks to help remove the dirt.


----------



## sailnut (Nov 19, 2010)

I rinsed and rinsed mine but never got it to clear. Somewhere I read that it contains clay and is practically impossible to rinse clean.

I got it as clean as I could and after putting it in the tank I covered it with regular aquarium gravel.

I had varying cloudiness for 3 to 5 weeks but it dissipated and now the water is crystal clear.

I believe that once in place only the very top layer of the Florite releases the cloud forming particles. Since the Florite is covered with gravel and not disturbed the cloudiness goes away in time.


----------

